# Nesting Question



## owenbrayson (Jul 21, 2013)

How do I prevent my hens from scratching the hay out of their nest?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Make the nest box deeper.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

How big is your flock, and how many nesting boxes do you have?


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

If you find out how to do that, let me know! They love the seeds from the straw. I try and shake out the seeds before I put the straw in the box. Then spread on the ground so they can enjoy the treat.


----------



## owenbrayson (Jul 21, 2013)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks Guys,
I'm new to the Site and to the Chickens. Common sense says make the nest deeper i guess. A lot of jealios is going as well. Ha


----------



## owenbrayson (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah That will do it


----------

